# Bicycle Parts Still in Original Box



## TheFizzer (Sep 30, 2014)

I am starting to collect bicycles aftermarket parts that are still in the original box.  I think they would be cool to display.  What do you have for me?  Horns, Lights, Reflectors, Pedals.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 1, 2014)

*I got 2 each bicycle handlebar mounted water guns*

They are still in the original box.



20 each shipped.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

mruiz said:


> They are still in the original box.View attachment 171177
> 20 each shipped.




Looking for old stuff.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a Make-a-lite set w/boxes. boxes not the greatest tho, but light and gen are nos.  pm e-mail for pics.


----------



## buisky (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> I am starting to collect bicycles aftermarket parts that are still in the original box.  I think they would be cool to display.  What do you have for me?  Horns, Lights, Reflectors, Pedals.




What do you consider old? Thanks Ron


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

buisky said:


> What do you consider old? Thanks Ron




Not sure, just looking for cool items and boxes, 40's to 70's


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 1, 2014)

*How about this?*





$45 shipped.  Prefer no PayPal.  MO, check OK.

Mike


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> View attachment 171213
> 
> $45 shipped.  Prefer no PayPal.  MO, check OK.
> 
> Mike




 Thanks but I actually made an offer on one of these on ebay


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2014)

*parts*

Unopened Seiss light is only one in a box, others are original packaging.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Unopened Seiss light is only one in a box, others are original packaging.
> View attachment 171222




What is the spin flash  and how much?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2014)

*spin-flash*

Handlebar mounted reflector that spins. Dated 1972. Made in St. Paul, MN. Asking $17 shipped.


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2014)

I got some stuff still in boxes.


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

catfish said:


> I got some stuff still in boxes.
> 
> View attachment 171257View attachment 171258




How much for the wildcat siren?


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Handlebar mounted reflector that spins. Dated 1972. Made in St. Paul, MN. Asking $17 shipped.
> View attachment 171250View attachment 171251




Pretty cool item but I am going to pass, thanks.


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> How much for the wildcat siren?




I'll have to think about it.... Trying to get eveything ready for Trexlertown.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 2, 2014)

Some stuff in boxes,some to be hung on the wall . Nothing high-end or super rare .


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2014)

So is the wild cat siren still for sale. ..If so how much?
Wait I'd that 4 of them?
See you at TTown! !

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

Had pics of these already..... $22 shipped


----------



## Iverider (Oct 2, 2014)

This is the shizz!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2014)

*Holy.......catfish is the man!*

Great stuff cat


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> This is the shizz!View attachment 171534




Thanks. It was not easy to find, but I'm glad I found it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Great stuff cat




Thanks


----------

